# AK-47 vs Police Car



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Harry thought you would like to see this.
Mike

Thanks to Richard Fulford, Smith County SO, Tyler Texas for these photos and story.

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/crime/stories/MYSA030505.4B.schertz_shooting.10868c9ae.html

Cops find weapons, bunker at suspect's home

http://www.mysanantonio.com/news/crime/stories/MYSA031005.3B.home_search.1222b2b7e.html

Here's what 44 rounds of 7.62 from an AK-47 and .38 will do to a brand new police car.

For those of you that might have heard about the recent shootout between a suspect from Bulverde and one of Schertz' finest police officers-here's some photos of what the 2005 car looks like after the fact. The car was

totaled. Fortunately, the police officer was able to take cover behind his car and return fire, hitting the suspect several times.

Schertz cop escapes hail of bullets

Web Posted: 03/05/2005 12:00 AM CST

Vianna Davila

Express-News Staff Writer

A 48-year-old Bulverde man was charged with attempted capital murder Friday after he fired at a Schertz police officer, spraying his patrol car with more than 30 rounds, authorities said.

The man, identified as Michael Patrick Kennedy, used an AK-47 assault rifle and a handgun to open fire on Officer Richard Kunz during a traffic stop Thursday night, according to an arrest affidavit.

Kunz managed to take cover behind his patrol car and returned fire, striking Kennedy three times in the back and neck, officials said.

Kennedy was taken to Brooke Army Medical Center, where he was listed in serious condition Friday. He was expected to survive.

Kunz, who was not injured, was on administrative leave Friday.

The Schertz officer stopped a driver for a speeding violation at 11:38 p.m. in the 23500 block of Interstate 35.

Kunz approached a black Toyota Corolla and identified himself as a police officer, according to the affidavit. Kunz then saw the driver raise a pistol and point it toward the officer's face, the affidavit states.

Officers recovered three firearms, including the assault rifle and a 9 mm pistol.

The Texas Rangers are assisting Schertz police in their investigation.

Thursday night's shooting was the first against a Schertz officer in more than 2= years, Public Information Officer Debbie K. Gildea said.

Kunz has been on the Schertz police force, which has 36 sworn officers, for two years, Gildea said.

Captain Mike Williams

Zone 3 Patrol Division Commander

Chattanooga Police Department

Police Car Photos - Schertz Texas


----------



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

holy crap, be safe officers!


----------



## patroldan81 (Feb 28, 2004)

It's nice to see the good guy come out on top. That had to be some intense balloon knot constriction!!! :wow:


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Here is another picture of the car.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982 (Sep 4, 2002)

Holy crap.....they must be teaching the right stuff in the Texas police academy. That guy blew the heck out of that cruiser. :shock: :shock:


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

WOW :shock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr (Feb 23, 2003)

When I looked at the first picture I was like WTF the guy attacked the officer with a bow and arrow also  Then I realized I was an idiot and looked closer. That is insane.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Panzer201 (Feb 28, 2005)

Feels like I should be patrolling with an M1 Abrams not a Ford.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kwflatbed";p="60582 said:


> Fortunately, the police officer was able to take cover behind his car and return fire, hitting the suspect several times.


A police car is not cover!! We can all see why too. I'd would have rather had a cinderblock wall to go behind. Make do with what you got. He's very lucky


----------

